# st sway bars HELP!!!



## fsr20det (Oct 7, 2002)

does anyone have the instructions on how to install the st rear swaybar. i got it for free from my friend but when i installed it, it was hitting the gas tank when there are big dips or bumps and the brake lines were rubbing on the bar. ive tried calling st and they told me they were going to fax me the instructions but they never did! if any one could scan them and send them to me at [email protected], i would be very greatful! any help or tips on the install would be appreciated. its about 12 noon here in hawaii and if i get a reply soon ,maybe i can install them before the sun goes down!!!


----------



## redviper98 (Jun 15, 2002)

I have the same kit....I know the problem you're talking about, unfortunately that's just the design. What i did to eliminate the loud bang (and the dent) was go to Home Depot (Lowes,etc.) and get some pipe insulation (those floaty tubish things that kids use in pools) and zip tie it around the bar....no more bang


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

Which way do you guys have the bar facing? Unless ST has changed their design, it sounds like you both have it on backwards. The bar should sit the same way the rear axle does. Like:

Front

|__|

Rear 

That's how it should be. Mine is no where near the gas tank.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I cut a heater hose lengthwise and ziptied it to the sway bar so it didn't make noise against my exhaust.


----------



## fsr20det (Oct 7, 2002)

eric96ser


can you send me the instructions? i know which way it faces it just that i'm not sure where to drill the holes to mount it. i do have motivational rear mounts and i was thinking maybe the extra travel causes the hitting, because when i ran 17" rims the tires would rub the fender wells. i have a 1996 sentra gxe


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

It will be Monday before I can put them into electronic format. If you lift the rear of the car, and take the wheels off, there should be 3 holes in the side of the beam. On the back of the hole closest to the axle, there's a nut welded on. That's the rear hole for the sway bar. Drill a 13/32" hole. Once you have both rear holes made, bolt the rear of the bar up. The order the bolt washer and spacer go are: 

bolt(facing in)
washer
control arm
spacer
sway bar
washer
nut

Do not tighten the sway bar all the way. Now move the bar up so that its level with the control arm, and mark the front holes. The brackets on the sway bar should face up, not down. This might be your problem. Here's a good picture of what I mean:







I can take a picture of mine tomorrow.


----------



## fsr20det (Oct 7, 2002)

hey thanx alot! ill check back tomorrow for the picture . peace


----------

